# X windows server freebsd 8.0



## jjjustjjjay (Jan 22, 2010)

hey y'all

I have a freebsd 8.0 server running on an IBM Netfinity 5000. and it is in the back room of the basement so i try to manage it remotely as much as possible. lately I have install some software that needs x11 to manage and i hate to to sit in the dark basement. i have used telnet to manage it in the past. so is there any way i can use the x windows system remotely? if i have to use something like nx or vnc that will be okay, but is there something more specific to serving x windows to clients?


~J~


----------



## hermes (Jan 22, 2010)

Yes, of course. Basically, you need to:
- Configure the X Server on the client machine to accept remote X connections
- find out your DISPLAY environment variable on the client machine (echo $DISPLAY)
- ssh to the server, set the DISPLAY variable correctly (i.e. host:0.0) and start the X application


----------



## hermes (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh, and of course a much easier method is to use SSH X11 Connections. Enable the option X11Forwarding in sshd_config (on the server) and connect from the client using ssh -X host.


----------

